# Happy Ramadan ! رمضان كريم ... and a happy Eid al-fitr



## cherine

*Ramadan is back! 
I'd like to w**ish all M**uslim foreros*
*a blessed and peaceful month
May God bless you and your loved ones
and help you with the fasting and good deeds

*   

 رمضان كريم
 أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة

تقبَّل الله الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال​


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> *Ramadan is back!
> I'd like to w**ish all M**uslim foreros*
> *a blessed and peaceful month
> May God bless you and your loved ones
> and help you with the fasting and good deeds
> 
> *
> 
> رمضان كريم
> أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة
> 
> تقبَّل الله الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال​




*Amin*


May Allah accept all your deeds. ​


----------



## azeid

رمضان كريم
كل عام و أنتم بخير
و أدعو الله أن يعم بلادنا و العالم أجمع بالسلام



Happy Ramadan
I pray to god, May the peace reign all over the world.
​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

I wish you all a very very happy Ramadan.

May God be with you, and yes, may peace reign all over the world.


----------



## Faylasoof

Happy Ramadan!
 !رمضانِ كريم مبارک ہو


----------



## romarsan

Happy Ramadan!

God bless you all, friends.


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Ramadan!
Many blessings


----------



## londonmasri

Ramadan Kareem lil jamee3!!


----------



## amikama

*رمضان كريم*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy Ramadan!  May it be a blessed month for you all!


----------



## ayed

*شكراً جزيلاً ياشيرين على التهنئة بحلول شهر الخير والبركات *
*أبارك لجميع المسلمين حلول الشهر الكريم*
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## yasmeena

Ramadan Mubaarak


----------



## Masood

Salam One and All,

Ramadan Mubarak. These first few fasts have been pretty tiring! Espero que vayan a ser más fáciles.


----------



## Nanon

رمضان كريم to you all!!!


----------



## Haroon

Many Happy (Ramadan) Returns


----------



## cherine

Happy and blessed Ramadan to everyone


----------



## إسكندراني

*مبارك عليكم الشهر وكلّ سنة وانتو طيّبين 
*


----------



## rayloom

كل عام والجميع بألف خير وصحة وسعادة
مبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم

​


----------



## Masood

Eid Mubarak/Happy Eid one and all, Muslim and non-Muslim alike.


----------



## almostfreebird

Actually this is my favorite wallpaper on my laptop:


----------



## cherine

That's a very beautiful photo, almostfreebird! 

Happy Eid to everyone!


----------



## rayloom

Happy Eid to all


----------



## Haroon

HAPPY RAMADAN (July 20, 2012)


----------



## snoopymanatee

Happy Ramadan To Everybody! 

Greetings from Turkiye!


----------



## cherine

Happy and blessed Ramadan to all!


----------



## Fericire

Beautiful wallpaper, almostfreebird!
A blessed Ramadan to all!


----------



## shawnee

I spent this time in Istanbul last year. Happy Ramadan to all.


----------



## sara-lingo

Seasons greetings to all!


----------



## sound shift

Yes, Happy Ramadan to everyone, Muslim or non-Muslim. What does "mubarak" mean? I suspect it means "blessing" or "greetings".


----------



## Xence

sound shift said:


> What does "mubarak" mean? I suspect it means "blessing" or "greetings".



Literally : _blessed_.


----------



## sound shift

Ah! Thanks, Xence.


----------

